# ***OFFICIAL*** Cheick Kongo vs Travis Browne Pre/Post Fight *SPOILERS*



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Cheick Kongo vs Travis 'Hapa' Browne at UFC 120 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

im going with Kongo, its time to get back on track, im sick of defending him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I pretty much always pick against Kongo and when I saw Browne's record and his size I jumped to write Kongo off. Today I watched some of Browne's fights though and he is a sloppy brawler with a habit of allowing himself to be punched in the face. Browne's wrestling looks pretty mediocre as well and honestly he looks like a less skilled version of Tim Sylvia. I am no firmly under the belief that Kongo will use this fight as another epic display of how to crush a can. Kongo may be a good fighter defensively or be well rounded by any means but he comes straight forward with some viscous aggressive attacks that make him look phenomenal beating mediocre opponents. Thing is that Browne is just another mediocre opponent.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Kongo beats middle of the road fighters and loses to the elite.

I think he's being fed a win here. Browne is a step down from Buentello, if only a small one.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> im going with Kongo, its time to get back on track, im sick of defending him.


me and you both. He's to me what Arlovski is to a lot of fans. Except better. hahah


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope after this win, Kongo get's his rematch with Frank Mir :thumbsup: My Money is going to be on Cheick one's again!!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I would love to see Kongo get a rematch with Mir.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

I, too, would like a rematch with Mir.


Its funny that ppl seriously think Mir is a better striker than Kongo, cuz of one punch.


The punch didnt really rock Kongo that bad either, he was off balanced and got knocked down, the second he hit the ground he tried to scramble up but he isnt a great scrambler and Mir got hold of his neck.....


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

who went with travis browne? srsly


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I pretty much always pick against Kongo and when I saw Browne's record and his size I jumped to write Kongo off. Today I watched some of Browne's fights though and he is a sloppy brawler with a habit of allowing himself to be punched in the face. Browne's wrestling looks pretty mediocre as well and honestly he looks like a less skilled version of Tim Sylvia. I am no firmly under the belief that Kongo will use this fight as another epic display of how to crush a can. Kongo may be a good fighter defensively or be well rounded by any means but he comes straight forward with some viscous aggressive attacks that make him look phenomenal beating mediocre opponents. Thing is that Browne is just another mediocre opponent.


I am not debating you here, because frankly I agree with most of your posts.Browne is a brawler, but if he comes in with a good gameplan, and in good shape I really think he can suprise Kongo.He is more than likely gonna stand with the Frenchman, and even in that case scenario I think he can still put in on him.He needs to keep his hands up against UFC competition, but he seems to move well for a guy his size.
Kongo just signed a 6 fight deal I think, and this is a huge test for him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this is going to go pretty much like the Al Turk fight, a win for Kongo via brutal GNP.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This fight got a little more interesting I think after seeing the weigh ins. Browne looks to be in far better shape than he was when he made his debut. Hopefully he has been spending that time on his all around game and not just working on getting in better shape.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

lets go kongo


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Browne going all out throwing bombs. Wow.

Edit: Tiring himself out though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Kongo going to his bread and butter groin shots...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Kongo is a joke with his low blows, so so blatent.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I knew the knee to the groin was coming. I expect a few more.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Kongo really loves to knee those balls

Come on Kongo! I put $50 on Spencer and you In a double!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

hmm 1-1 going into the 3rd, Kongo looking the strongest.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Gyser said:


> hmm 1-1 going into the 3rd, Kongo looking the strongest.


i agree, but that TD may change some bad judges minds...


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Gyser said:


> hmm 1-1 going into the 3rd, Kongo looking the strongest.


Who knows with these idiot judges, that takedown at 2 seconds left might just have blinded them

Ah great, deducted 1 point.
You need a KO Kongo


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

who's winning the fight?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Kongo you dumbass.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

oh dear Kongo, good reffing there, Kongo fucked now.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

This fight could very well end up being a draw.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What the hell is with Kongo grabbing Browne's ass and privates?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What is Kongo's gameplan here? He needs to finish this fight, and holding him against the cage grabbing the shorts isn't going to get it done. Keep it standing and batter him ffs.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

looks like it´s gonna be a draw...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

ah man thats where takedowns and judging are ruining this ******* sport. Kongo you idiot.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Edit:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Seriously one of the strangest fights I have ever watched.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm going draw, although Kongo should've had another point deducted


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I wouldnt be suprised If this Is the last time we see Kongo In the UFC. He looked un-interested


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

who won?


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

Kongo's gatekeeping days are coming to a close. Also it's pretty sad when a fight highlights are full of short-grabbing fouls.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

DRAW, GREAT judging! WOW they actually called a draw when it was one?!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

vilify said:


> who won?


draw.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Kongo wanted nothing to do with that fight...

...quite strange to watch


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

What are they trying to teach this guy at Wolf's Lair? He stands straight up with a narrow stance. Easy to knock off balance, easy to takedown. 

Kongo didn't seem particularly aggressive either. 

The blatant fouls were embarrassing too. GSP-esque. 

And to think Dana was talking this guy up as a possible title contender.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Vale_Tudo said:


> I wouldnt be suprised If this Is the last time we see Kongo In the UFC. He looked un-interested


Yeah, was just thinking the same thing. Constant fouls every fight, no development as a fighter, mediocre stand up and a weak ground game.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Do I get my vbookie back considering you can't back a draw? haha


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Kongo was overpowered, he should join Overeen and grow up some more muscles.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Holy f-ing draws Batman! What does it mean? What. Does. It. Mean.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Gyser said:


> Do I get my vbookie back considering you can't back a draw? haha



Yes, everybody will get their money back cause I'll abandon it but not until tonight so it doesn't give anything away to the Spike TV watchers.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

AJClark said:


> I'm going draw, although Kongo should've had another point deducted


Really upset not to see another point from Kongo. You take one away for a foul, he keeps doing the same thing, take ANOTHER POINT for God's sake. Really sick of Kongo and his constant nut shots and now shorts grabbing. Just cut this guy already.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Really upset not to see another point from Kongo. You take one away for a foul, he keeps doing the same thing, take ANOTHER POINT for God's sake. Really sick of Kongo and his constant nut shots and now shorts grabbing. Just cut this guy already.


This was my thought. He seems to contantly be pushing the boundaries of the rules, and outright breaking them when that's not enough. It got old a while ago.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Kongo is without a doubt, the dirtiest fighter in the UFC, period.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Kongo is without a doubt, the dirtiest fighter in the UFC, period.


without a doubt the dirtiest, well at least in the ring


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Gyser said:


> Do I get my vbookie back considering you can't back a draw? haha


 

^^^^^TTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I was pretty appalled by Kongo's tactics. And I couldn't help but laugh when Browne threw his hands up in the air screaming 'Yeah!' as if to celebrate at the end of the fight, given he'd have clearly lost if not for the point deduction. Truth be told, both fighters looked like shite. Kongo phoned it in, and Travis is certainly nothing special.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

*A Word On Cheick Kongo ***Spoilers****

I don't know if this has been discussed at all yet since i havent checked out the fight thread for Kongo vs Browne yet, but here's my two cents on Kongo:

Cheick Kongo should be cut from the UFC. The man is by far the dirtiest fighter in the organization and he's a piece of trash. He intentionally and blatantly kicks and knees people in the nuts in almost EVERY single fight he has, he constantly holds onto people's shorts even when the ref tells him to stop, he's entirely one dimensional as he has no wrestling or BJJ skills whatsoever, he got finished easily by Mir and couldnt even beat Travis Browne, and he's just an annoying non-English speaking Frenchie who gets by on the fact that he looks like a big jacked black guy.

I'm just telling it like it is, and I think that since the UFC is the standard for MMA it should only be looking for the top fighters in the world and it is clear that Kongo is not one of them. He will never compete for a title, and quite frankly he's not even much of a gatekeeper. 

CUT HIM


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, even Joe called him on it tonight. 

_**knee to the groin**_

'Speaking of technique...'


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I was pretty much agreeing on you until you wrote the following sentence: 



> he's just an annoying non-English speaking Frenchie who gets by on the fact that he looks like a big jacked black guy.


after that the rest of what you wrote I didn't even bother to read :confused05:.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Soakked said:


> I was pretty much agreeing on you until you wrote the following sentence:
> 
> 
> 
> after that the rest of what you wrote I didn't even bother to read :confused05:.


Why's that? 

The fact that he is a non-English foreigner is relevant to the discussion of whether or not he should be cut because everyone knows they are harder to sell to American UFC fans. Why do you think Machida had to wait so long to get a title shot? Why do you think Okami STILL hasnt gotten a shot? There are many examples and obviously the UFC will value a fighter more if he can speak English and is American for marketing purposes. 
Also, the fact that he has the image of being a big scary guy with ripped muscles influences his marketability as well, thus making it pertinent to the discussion.

Open your eyes instead of "stopping reading" right after you see something questionable, just a tip. Be more open-minded.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I whole heartedly agree. As soon as Kongo clinched him to the fence I said to my friend "Here comes the knee to the balls."

Sure enough it happens. Also, the short grabbing was just so BLATANT it was ridiculous. I'm willing to bet They feed Kongo some fairly big named fighter (Nog? Maybe Randy or possibly Carwin on his way back in) and cut him when he losses. That fight was one of the worst displays of sportsmanship I've seen in the UFC.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> Why's that?
> 
> The fact that he is a non-English foreigner is relevant to the discussion of whether or not he should be cut because everyone knows they are harder to sell to American UFC fans.


The argument that a person's marketability is hindered by their "non-englishness" has been proven wrong several times. Anderson Silva, Shogun, Wandy, etc are examples of that. Shoot even GSP was hard to understand 3-4 years ago. They even put sub titles on english fighters which I find hilarious.

That being said, the reason why I stopped reading, is in my eyes your objective opinion became a biased opinion when you mentioned the word "frenchie" in what looked like contempt and you said he was non-english speaking when he speaks english in all his prefight and post fight interviews. Also if he was a big jacked white guy would he get by on that too? How does him being a big black jacked guy hold relevance? Nothing personal but it sounded to me like you wouldn't have liked him even if he wasn't a dirty fighter, because of his country of origin and his language(and maybe more) and that's called prejudice(prejudging).

Just to be clear, I can't stand Kongo as a fighter, and I do think him and his dirty style should be cut.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't think Kongo is dirty, I just think his kicks/knees are just that sloppily pathetic and bad. He should abandon any notion of using his legs in a fight.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Soakked said:


> The argument that a person's marketability is hindered by their "non-englishness" has been proven wrong several times. Anderson Silva, Shogun, Wandy, etc are examples of that. Shoot even GSP was hard to understand 3-4 years ago. They even put sub titles on english fighters which I find hilarious.
> 
> That being said, the reason why I stopped reading, is in my eyes your objective opinion became a biased opinion when you mentioned the word "frenchie" in what looked like contempt and you said he was non-english speaking when he speaks english in all his prefight and post fight interviews. Also if he was a big jacked white guy would he get by on that too? How does him being a big black jacked guy hold relevance? Nothing personal but it sounded to me like you wouldn't have liked him even if he wasn't a dirty fighter, because of his country of origin and his language(and maybe more) and that's called prejudice(prejudging).
> 
> Just to be clear, I can't stand Kongo as a fighter, and I do think him and his dirty style should be cut.




I agree with Soakked. The OP's statement does stink of ignorance and prejudice. The fact that Kongo is black has nothing to do with his place in the UFC. The dude has an amazing looking physique but is terribly ineffective and one-dimensional as a fighter. 
Question for the OP. Are there any black fighters in the UFC you don't find scary?


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I won't be watching Nut Knocker Kongo fight again. If Dana won't cut him, I will. Dude sucks, and he cheats.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yojimbo said:


> The fact that Kongo is black has nothing to do with his place in the UFC.


Wow and you think I'm the ignorant one? If you dont think race is a factor in business (especially sports), then you are the one who should wake up. 

This isnt some magical world where everybody is color blind, yes race has an impact on drawability and viewership and therefore yes it has something to do with your value and place in the UFC. 
Is it right that people would rather watch someone of a different race? No, but that doesnt change the reality of the situation. Just watch the UFC 121 commercial, they are blatantly marketing Brock vs Cain as a White vs Mexican fight. And you think race has nothing to do with a fighter's drawability, value, and therefore place in the UFC? :confused03:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm expecting walking papers on Kongo soon. 

Not only was he cheating through this fight, but the fight was just boring.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

How could Browne possibly not have won that fight?

Kongo lost the first big time and was shit for the rest of the fight while cheating constantly.
Browne should have won. Would love to see a Kongo/Lesnar match so Kongo gets cut.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Avoiding the retarded racial conversations...

Congo needs cut. He's practically one dimensional despite the number of fights he's had in the UFC. He is proving to not even be that hot in his one dimension. He isn't at the UFC level. His philosophy seems to be "If you can't win; cheat..." and it isn't a working philosophy for him.


----------



## Eli G. (Dec 16, 2006)

*Draw???*

Are you really trying to tell me that Congo would have won the fight last night if it wasn't for the one point deduction? Bull Crap maybe I saw a different fight but Congo got beat...I actually pick Congo in my fantasy picks but became a Browne fan last night! Were the judges from France and England? :confused02: bull crap..EG


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Browne gassed and in no way or form won the 2nd and 3rd round unless you are taking into account the cheating done by Kongo. Kongo probably should have been deducted 2 points and lost the fight but he was getting the better of Browne after the 1st round.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

It was a draw in my opinion. Browne gassed and didn't do much after the first and congo point deduction was definatly warrented.


Even after the point deduction Congo wouldnt stop, he should have been DQ.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't see how the judges scored that fight for Kongo in the first place. I've only seen the fight once, but I gave Browne the first 2 rounds.


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

I thought that Browne would have taken it, especially with the point deduction. I'm very happy to see the ref do his job and take a point, how blatant was what Kongo was doing. I was just waiting for the nut-shot, i was kinda surprised that he didnt do one this fight.

Btw did anyone notice Norman Paraisy the '*****' from TUF 11 ep 1 in Kongo's corner? That dude was the funniest part of that season for me.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Ah, a classic knee to the balls by Kong & short holding.

Kongo is officially a can. He's not even good enough to be a gatekeeper anymore. Hopefully he gets walking papers.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I gave Brown the first easily and Kongo the 2nd.. thought the 3rd could have gone either way.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have said Kongo is overrated since the Herring fight. My friends who got into MMA late love Kongo. Just by his looks and his overrated stand up they think the guy is good. Kongo hasn't been a factor in the HW divsion for pretty much his whole career. How can a supposed to be "striker" lose to a guy that is just running at him throwing wild looping punches? Browne sucks, and was dissapointed with him. But Kongo doesn't deserve anything he gets from fans and the UFC.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

That wasn't the Kongo I know! The Kongo I know, would have TKO'd Browne in the second, after he was already totally gassed.

So disappointed with him..


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man I was disapointed in Kongo, he looked awful out there.

No way was that a draw, I had it rounds 1 & 3 (I think it was) to Browne, plus the blatant cheating just pissed me off.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am surprised that this fight was a draw. If Kongo wouldn't have had the point deducted he would have won on the scorecards.

I am disappointed as well with Kongo. A technical striker should be able to easily pick apart Browne's sloppy striking. Kongo was too worried about Browne's power and wasn't countering like he should be.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

^ Browne although sloppy was very dangerous and actually quite accurate in the first round. He was throwing bombs but there was little Kongo could do but try and avoid.

It became disappointing in the 2nd and 3rd rounds when Browne gassed and Kongo couldn't figure out how to finish him though and relied on grabbing his shorts and kneeing him in the nuts...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He may have been accurate, but I think that was Kongo backing up instead of moving side to side. When Kongo went side to side, he was actually able to dodge and counter. When he was backing up, he couldn't counter well at all.

Kongo also got caught coming in when he just rushed straight in. He should have just countered all night long. I think Kongo was just so worried about being KO'd, that his striking suffered horribly because of it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll say it right now. Kongo IS NOT a good striker. Can he throw some solid punches? Yea. But he was dropped by Frank Mir. He was matched with a striker (Yvel) and was TKO'd. Other than Hardonk, what striker has he looked that good striking with?

The guy has never been as good as he is percieved or marketed by the UFC. His record speak for itself.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'll say it right now. Kongo IS NOT a good striker. Can he throw some solid punches? Yea. But he was dropped by Frank Mir. He was matched with a striker (Yvel) and was TKO'd. Other than Hardonk, what striker has he looked that good striking with?
> 
> The guy has never been as good as he is percieved or marketed by the UFC. His record speak for itself.


This plus there aren't a ton of talented HW strikers in MMA. He was definitely a vastly superior striker to browne though. I think Mir dropping him got into his head also. Kongo's footwork wasn't good enough to consistently slip and counter telegraphed lunging hooks. Even without said footwork a good striker would step into browne lower his head and fire a straight right. Kongo was too worried about getting hit in the first and too busy cheating in the rest of the fight to earn the victory.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I think Browne's combinations are getting overlooked here. He actually looked really good until he gassed. He was throwing bombs and running forward and people just automatically think that what he was doing was reckless(which it was once he started to gas, this is also when Kongo started being able to counter). 

The way Browne was moving forward and throwing those punches is quite reminiscent of our current LHW champion, Shogun.


----------

